# SP bottle



## Tman (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello
i have a dark green bottle that is embossed with”SP” on it. Other than a letter “X” on the bottom, there are no other markings. The seam stops half way up neck. There are lines running up and down the bottle on neck, like where the glass was stretched to form the bottle. I found this along Wabash River near Lafayette Indiana. Any ideas on what this bottle could be or how old it is?


----------



## sandchip (Aug 3, 2019)

I believe it's "JSP".  Used to see those regularly.  I always thought it was some type of food product like a sauce.  Beautiful color.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 3, 2019)

The initials stand for Joseph. S. Pedersen, and the bottle contained malt extract.  It dates to the latter decades of the 19th century, I'm not sure of an exact date range beyond that though.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks Canadian, for setting me straight!


----------



## Tman (Aug 6, 2019)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your help!
i love the color too of this bottle.


sandchip said:


> I believe it's "JSP".  Used to see those regularly.  I always thought it was some type of food product like a sauce.  Beautiful color.


----------



## Tman (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks for helping on identifying this bottle. I appreciate it!!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 6, 2019)

I think it was 1867 into the 1890s. Advertised as the Beer of Health.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 11, 2019)

Somewhere I have one of these JSP bottles but it's the common aqua.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 11, 2019)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Somewhere I have one of these JSP bottles but it's the common aqua.


Common aqua?  I don't think I've ever seen these in any colour other than teal.  Aqua is probably a lot less common.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 16, 2019)

Wow. didn't know that. Thx.


----------

